
Node.js Foundation to Add Express as an Incubator Project - nfriedly
https://medium.com/@nodejs/node-js-foundation-to-add-express-as-an-incubator-project-225fa3008f70#.w0lliqx2c
======
nfriedly
This is the resolution of the "is express dying?" discussion that was
previously on hacker news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10919502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10919502)

I think that this is probably the best solution for all involved, and a good
move on IBM's part.

------
andersriutta
This is good to hear. Before the announcement, I was starting think it might
necessary to migrate some of my projects to hapi:
[http://hapijs.com/](http://hapijs.com/)

